# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Shkenca kriminalistike (forensic science)

## shigjeta

Te gjithe kemi pare dhe lexuar filma apo libra me dedektive, te cilat na kane ngjallur kuriozitetin dhe kureshtjen ne lidhje se si zbulohet nje krim. Ja disa nga mjetet ne te cilat detektivi bazohet per te zgjidhur nje ceshtje.


*Ngjitesja e cmendur* (marrja e shenjave te gishterinjeve) 
Kodak ne 1973 paraqiti ne treg nje ngjitese te re shume te fuqishme, qe ngjiste shume mire dhe mund te mbante nje peshe mjaft te madhe po te ngjitej dicka me te. Sot kjo ngjitese perdoret per marrjen e shenjave te gishterinjeve ne siperfaqe te veshtira ne skenen e krimit, sic jane psh: qeset plastike, dritaret e makinave, biles edhe ne siperfaqe te trupave te njerezve. Nje element kimik i ngjiteses i quajtur cyanoacrylate, terhiqet nga amino acidet, yndyrnat dhe proteinat e lena nga njerezit kur prekin objekte te ndryshme, duke e bere shenjen e lene te dallueshme. 

*Profili psikologjik*: Per te ngushtuar fushen e kerkimit e gjetjes se autorit te nje krimi, behet nje profil psikologjik i tij/saj. Profili mbeshtet ne faktin qe pas cdo veprimi, qendron nje motiv i cili ka shtyre personin ne kete veprim duke lene keshtu evidenca nga pas. Bazuar ne skenen e krimit, ne deshmite dhe te dhena te tjera specifike, analistet percaktojne ne nje fare menyre  profiling (moshen, gjinine, stilin e jeteses, statusin social, gjendjen mendore, motivinetj) te personit te dyshuar. Ky profil mundohet gjithashtu te parashikoje sjelljen e metejshme te ketij individi. 

*Luminol: Dedektivi i gjakut* Eshte e lehte te zbulosh nje krim kur gjaku ka mbetur aty nga krimi i kryer. Luminol eshte nje kimikat qe shkelqen me ngjyre jeshile-blu kur vjen ne kontakt me gjakun (hemoglobinen-proteina qe transporton oksigjenin ne qelizat e kuqe te gjakut) qofshin keto edhe shenja gjaku te viteve me pare. Luminol eshte kaq sensitiv saqe mund te bej te shkelqej nje pike gjaku edhe kur kjo mund te jete e perzier me 999,999 pika uji. Luminol perdoret ne skena krimi kur gjaku nuk eshte i dallueshem. Pasi e lyejne skenen me luminol, e erresojne skenen, dhe ne kete menyre dallojne shkelqimin e luminol ne ato vende qe ka shenja gjaku. Luminol ndricon edhe kur bie ne kontakt me materiale te tjera si psh: disa lloj metalesh, bojra, produkte te ndryshme pastrimi dhe bime. Megjithate intensiteti dhe koha e ndricimit me keto materiale eshte e ndryshme nga ajo ne kontakt me gjakun.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Kriminalistika, eshte shkenca qe merret me studimin dhe perpunimin ne baze te ligjit penal, te mjeteve, metodikave shkencore qe zbatohen ne kerkimin , zbulimin, fiksimin dhe ekspertimin e gjurmeve dhe provave, me qellim zbulimin: hetimin, gjykimin dhe parandalimin e veprave penale dhe cdo veprim te kundraligjshem.

Per efekt studimi te mirefillte, ndahet ne tre pjese:
1-Teknika kriminalistike, e cila eshte ajo pjese e kriminalistikes qe merret me studimin dhe perpunimin e mjeteve, metodave e metodikave teknike qe apilkohen per kerkimin, zbulimin, fiksimin e gjurmeve dhe provave.

2-Taktika kriminalistike; e cila merret me organizimin, planifikimin e veprimeve te ndryshme procedurial me qellim rritjen e efektivitetit te ketyre veprimeve, duke perpunuar taktika te vecanta per cdo lloj veprimi procedurial.

3-Metodika e hetimit; e cila merret me studimin, perpunimin e rekomandimeve metodike qe zbatohen ne fushen e hetimit dhe gjykimit te veprave penale te se njejtes kategori, te cilat ndihmojne perfaqesuesin e organeve te procedures ne orientimin e drejte, te shpejte, ne veprimin me racional te procedimit penal.

Baza ligjore e kesaj shkence, eshte legjislacioni penal; si ai material dhe mbi te gjitha procedurial.

Kriminalistika ligjore ka lidhje me keto shkenca (kryesisht)
1. me mjekesine ligjore
2. me kriminalogjine
3. me shkencat natyrore dhe informatike.

Kjo shkence, fillesat e saj i ka nga shek 18-19, ku fillimisht ka lindur si polici teknike qe kryente aplikimin e mjeteve teknike. Me evoluimin e shkencave te tjera , u perpunuan edhe metodika te ndryshme.


Persa i perket profilit psikologjik te kriminelit qe keni shkruar me siper, kjo nuk eshte pjese e kriminalistikes, por psikologjise ligjore te krimit, e cila luan nje rol shume te rendesishem ne sistemin e drejtesie.

----------


## SaS

> Kriminalistika, eshte shkenca qe merret me studimin dhe perpunimin ne baze te ligjit penal, te mjeteve, metodikave shkencore qe zbatohen ne kerkimin , zbulimin, fiksimin dhe ekspertimin e gjurmeve dhe provave, me qellim zbulimin: hetimin, gjykimin dhe parandalimin e veprave penale dhe cdo veprim te kundraligjshem.
> 
> Per efekt studimi te mirefillte, ndahet ne tre pjese:
> 1-Teknika kriminalistike, e cila eshte ajo pjese e kriminalistikes qe merret me studimin dhe perpunimin e mjeteve, metodave e metodikave teknike qe apilkohen per kerkimin, zbulimin, fiksimin e gjurmeve dhe provave.
> 
> 2-Taktika kriminalistike; e cila merret me organizimin, planifikimin e veprimeve te ndryshme procedurial me qellim rritjen e efektivitetit te ketyre veprimeve, duke perpunuar taktika te vecanta per cdo lloj veprimi procedurial.
> 
> 3-Metodika e hetimit; e cila merret me studimin, perpunimin e rekomandimeve metodike qe zbatohen ne fushen e hetimit dhe gjykimit te veprave penale te se njejtes kategori, te cilat ndihmojne perfaqesuesin e organeve te procedures ne orientimin e drejte, te shpejte, ne veprimin me racional te procedimit penal.
> 
> ...


shume dakort me paragrafin e fundit !!! eshte detyra e psikologve te japin verdiktin nese i pandehuri eshte i shendetshem menderisht apo jo , nese ky i fundit e inskenon deficitin mendor ( genjen ) apo thote te verteten ( ne kendveshtrimin e vet ) !!! pra mund te thuash kjo qe analize qe psikologu i ben te pandehurit merret si prove ne gjyq por sic e thate edhe ju nuk eshte pjese e kriminalistikes !!!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Te te sqaroj dicka Sas, psikologjia dhe psikiatria ligjore, nuk jane e njejta gje, pra ajo qe thua ti ne koment, eshte kompetence e psikiatrsie ligjore. Psikiatria ligjore luan nje rol shume kyc, ne dhenien e diagnozes se nje person a eshte menderisht ne rregull apo jo, dhe kjo diagnoze ne formen e nje akti ekspertimi perben nje prove themelore jo vetem ne gjykimin e te pandehurit, por ende pa shkuar te gjykimi, pra tek  ndjekja penale qe eshte kompetence e prokurorit, ose kur prokurori ia delegon kete kompetence oficerit gjyqesor. Kur ka raste qe te cojne ne dyshimin e arsyeshem se i pandehuri nuk eshte ne rregull menderisht, atehere caktohet psikiatri ligjor per te bere ekspertimin mjeko-ligjor.
Sepse, ne baze te rregullave proceduariale penale, procedimi nuk mund te vazhdoje ose nese ka filluar duhet te pushoje, nese i pandehuri nuk eshte i pergjegjshem mederisht, sepse mungesa e pergjegjshmerise con ne mungesen e nje elementi thelbesor te figures se vepres penale, qe eshte faji. E drejta penale sipas ketij parimi themelor,  qe eshte edhe nje parim i lashte romak dhe mbi te gjitha parim edhe i se drejtes nderkometare penale; "nuk ka faj, nuk ka veper penale". Neni i Kodit Penal e thote shume qarte "askush nuk mund te denohet per nje veprim/mosveprim te parashikuar nga ligji si veper penale,nqs vepra nuk eshte kryer me faj"

Roli i psikologjise ligjore nuk ka te beje me dhenien e provave, por e thene ne menyre te pergjithshme, psikologet ligjore; ofrojne keshilla per ligjvenesit(parlamentaret) gjyqtaret,punonjesit e sistemit te korrektimit (burgjeve), avoketerve, dhe organeve te procedimit dhe ndjekjes penale.
Gjithashtu pershkruajne dhe vleresojne personelin ne sistemin e drejtesise, sidomos ne ato vende qe kane si pjese te sistemit gjyqesor edhe jurine.

----------


## SaS

> Te te sqaroj dicka Sas, psikologjia dhe psikiatria ligjore, nuk jane e njejta gje, pra ajo qe thua ti ne koment, eshte kompetence e psikiatrsie ligjore. Psikiatria ligjore luan nje rol shume kyc, ne dhenien e diagnozes se nje person a eshte menderisht ne rregull apo jo, dhe kjo diagnoze ne formen e nje akti ekspertimi perben nje prove themelore jo vetem ne gjykimin e te pandehurit, por ende pa shkuar te gjykimi, pra tek  ndjekja penale qe eshte kompetence e prokurorit, ose kur prokurori ia delegon kete kompetence oficerit gjyqesor. Kur ka raste qe te cojne ne dyshimin e arsyeshem se i pandehuri nuk eshte ne rregull menderisht, atehere caktohet psikiatri ligjor per te bere ekspertimin mjeko-ligjor.
> Sepse, ne baze te rregullave proceduariale penale, procedimi nuk mund te vazhdoje ose nese ka filluar duhet te pushoje, nese i pandehuri nuk eshte i pergjegjshem mederisht, sepse mungesa e pergjegjshmerise con ne mungesen e nje elementi thelbesor te figures se vepres penale, qe eshte faji. E drejta penale sipas ketij parimi themelor,  qe eshte edhe nje parim i lashte romak dhe mbi te gjitha parim edhe i se drejtes nderkometare penale; "nuk ka faj, nuk ka veper penale". Neni i Kodit Penal e thote shume qarte "askush nuk mund te denohet per nje veprim/mosveprim te parashikuar nga ligji si veper penale,nqs vepra nuk eshte kryer me faj"
> 
> Roli i psikologjise ligjore nuk ka te beje me dhenien e provave, por e thene ne menyre te pergjithshme, psikologet ligjore; ofrojne keshilla per ligjvenesit(parlamentaret) gjyqtaret,punonjesit e sistemit te korrektimit (burgjeve), avoketerve, dhe organeve te procedimit dhe ndjekjes penale.
> Gjithashtu pershkruajne dhe vleresojne personelin ne sistemin e drejtesise, sidomos ne ato vende qe kane si pjese te sistemit gjyqesor edhe jurine.


Shume e drejte nga ana jote ne vend te fjales psikolog duhet te perdorja fjalen psikiater por se di pse e shkruajta psikolog . flm per korrigjimin !!!

te mbetemi tek fjalia kur thua procedimi kur ka filluar duhet te pushoi pikerisht ne kete moment nderhyn edhe psikiatri dhe mund te themi qe ai me analizen dhe konkluzionin keshillen qe ka dhene duke analizuar  te pandehurin perben nje element kyc ne proces !!! te jemi realist qe gjykata ne shumicen e rasteve do marri parasysh analizen qe i eshte bere personalitetit te te pandehurit pra nese ai krimin e ka kryer me faj apo ne rrethaana te ndryshme ska pasur faj ne krimin qe eshte kryer !!! termi prove ne kete rast eshte perdorur nga ana ime per te thene qe ndikon ne procedim nese ka apo sprocedohet fare !!! pra ne fund te fundit e gjitha mbetet ne dore te organeve kompetente gjykates ne kete rast !!! anyway ne teresi jam dakort me shkrimin tend per te mos u zgjatur me shume !!!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

SaS nqs procedimi ka filluar, atehere organi i akuzes (prokurori/oficeri gjyqesor) ka detyrim ligjor te caktoj si ekspert psikiatrin ligjor, dhe nese ai thote qe i pandehuri nuk eshte i pergjegjshem menderisht, atehere ne baze te K.PR.PENALE, procedimi duhet te pushoje, dhe me pas i pandehuri nuk ndiqet me penalisht por cohet ne nje institucion mjekesor per kurim, atehere ketu hyn ne pune jo vetem psikiatri i institucionit po edhe psikologu, per trajtimin e duhur ndaj tij.  Dmth ketu mbaron gjithcka pa  u cuar  ceshtja ne gjykate.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Po filloj te permend disa metoda kriminalistike ne lidhje me zbulimin e gjurmeve te gishterinjve ose sic quhen ndryshe gjurme papilare.

Metoda kimike e Ninhidrines:

Ninhidrina eshte nje reagent kimik shume efektiv per zbulimin e gjurmeve papilare ne siperfaqe letre dhe kartoni, ne dru te perpunuar, ne siperfaqe te lyera me boje etj...
Ajo hyn ne reaksion me aminoacidet dhe me disa komponente perberes te djerses ne gjurmet papilare. Ne perfundim te reaksionit, gjurma e zbuluar merr ngjyre te purpurt. Perdorimi i nxehtesise dhe lageshtise, jo vetem qe e shpejton zhvillimin e reaksionit, por ne te njejten kohe krijohet mundesia te zbulojme sa me teper gjurme.
Kjo metode eshte e thjeshte ne perdorim dhe shume efektive. Ajo zhvillon gjurmet e gishtave te vjetra disamujore ose disa vjecare. Kjo metode aplikohet ne laborator me ane  te aparatures se posacme, e quajtur kabineti i ninhidrines, por mund t'perdoret ne raste te rralla edhe ne vendin e ngjarjes ne ambiente te tjera, duke respektuar rregullat e perdorimit.

vazhdon.....(kur te kem kohe)

----------


## J@mes

> Roli i psikologjise ligjore nuk ka te beje me dhenien e provave, por e thene ne menyre te pergjithshme, *psikologet ligjore; ofrojne keshilla per ligjvenesit(parlamentaret) gjyqtaret,punonjesit e sistemit te korrektimit (burgjeve), avoketerve, dhe organeve te procedimit dhe ndjekjes penale.*
> Gjithashtu pershkruajne dhe vleresojne personelin ne sistemin e drejtesise, sidomos ne ato vende qe kane si pjese te sistemit gjyqesor edhe jurine.


Me fal qe nderhyj, por me duket se ke bere nje lapsus, ose mund t'a kesh lexuar gabim e rrjedhimisht e ke shkruajtur gabim.

Ne pjesen e nenvizuar me te zeze, ngaterrohet roli i Psikologjise ligjore si (dege/lende) me rolin e psikologut ligjor ( si profesion ).

Roli i psikologjise ligjore eshte zbatimi i njohurive psikologjike ne sistemin e drejtesise kriminale
Pra, nuk eshte psikologu ligjor ai qe ofron keshilla per ligjvenesit, gjyqtaret, prokuroret, etj, por eshte psikologjia ligjore si lende qe e ben kete, nderkohe qe psikologu ligjor thirret si deshmitare ekspert, diagnostikues e trajtues i shkelesve te ligjit ne burg, apo edhe kur keta te fundit lirohen me kusht. Per keto çeshtje por jo vetem ekziston nje institucion perkates, i cili kohet e fundit eshte hapur edhe ne Shqiperi, emri i te cilit eshte "Sherbimi i Proves". Roli i psikologut ne kete institucion, perveç te tjerash, eshte te vleresoj dhe trajtoj shkelesit e ligjit edhe mbas lirimit te tyre me kusht, ne menyre qe ky kontigjent njerezish te arrij te integrohet ne menyre normale ne jeten sociale, te mos jete me perserites i veprave penale, si dhe i rrezikshem apo problematik per shoqerine. Njekohesisht ne kete institucion behen trajnime dhe vleresime të personelit ne sistemin e drejtesise.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Se pari, te bej gabime eshte shume normale, dhe te me korigjojne kjo eshte mese e mireritur nga ana ime. Por te me akuzojne qe une e kam lexuar gabim dicka dhe si rrjedhim e shkruaj gabim, per nje lende te cilen e kam bere ne fakultet (si pjese e profesionit qe kam) lende ne te cilen kam pasur si prof Edmond Dragotin, dhe qe ne ate provim kam marre noten max, kjo me duket shume fyese! O james apo eldorado,  nuk kam mbetur une ketu te lexoj dicka tek tuk ku te ma kape syri, dhe te vije e te shkruaj ketu per hobi, por e shoh qe qenke edhe psikolog dhe empatine e paske ne nivelin zero, nejse eshte ceshtje tjeter kjo....

Tani te dal tek ai lapsusi; kur te them ne menyre te pergjithshme e kam fjalen mbi te gjitha ne planin teorik dhe jo per nje sistem gjyqesor te vecante qe kryen psikologu forensik,  dhe nuk kam dashur te hapem me shume ne kete aspekt sepse nuk eshte tema per te. Por qe jam gabim kete me vjen keq per ty, por nuk jam.
Shih se cfare ke shkruar njehere: "nuk e ben psikologu por lenda"; eshte njesoj si te thuash qe te semuret nuk i sheron mjeku por lenda e mjekesise....
Per kete nuk e shoh te udhes te zgjatem me, por meqe qenke i interesuar po te sugjeroj nje liber "psikologjia ligjore e krimit" (E.Dragoti) dhe pasi ta lexosh mire dhe ta kuptosh atehere flasim prap bashke, deri atehere mire u lexofshim!

----------


## shigjeta

> Persa i perket profilit psikologjik te kriminelit qe keni shkruar me siper, kjo nuk eshte pjese e kriminalistikes, por psikologjise ligjore te krimit, e cila luan nje rol shume te rendesishem ne sistemin e drejtesie.


Ajo te cilen ju permendni eshte koha kur autori i krimit eshte kapur dhe vleresohet gjendja psikologjike. Ndersa ajo qe kam shkruar me lart eshte ne rastin kur nuk dihet autori i krimit dhe krijimi i nje profili psikologjik/jo ai fizik, eshte nje mjet tjeter qe perdoret per te gjetur autorin dhe eshte pjese e kriminalistikes.  




> Profili psikologjik: Per te ngushtuar fushen e kerkimit e gjetjes se autorit te nje krimi, behet nje profil psikologjik i tij/saj. Profili mbeshtet ne faktin qe pas cdo veprimi, qendron nje motiv i cili ka shtyre personin ne kete veprim duke lene keshtu evidenca nga pas. Bazuar ne skenen e krimit, ne deshmite dhe te dhena te tjera specifike, analistet percaktojne ne nje fare menyre profiling (moshen, gjinine, stilin e jeteses, statusin social, gjendjen mendore, motivinetj) te personit te dyshuar. Ky profil mundohet gjithashtu te parashikoje sjelljen e metejshme te ketij individi.

----------


## J@mes

> Se pari, te bej gabime eshte shume normale, dhe te me korigjojne kjo eshte mese e mireritur nga ana ime.


Yes-o, fjaline e pare e ke qare, e madje u bera gati ta mbyllja, mirepo pjesa ne vazhdim bie teresisht ne kundershtim me fjaline e pare, gje me ben te mendoj e madje te perforcoj mendimin qe kam lidhur me nje mase te madhe "studentesh" shqiptar/e, te cilet kane nje tendence te çuditshme e shoqeruar kjo nga nje nivel i larte euforie, jo shume e shendetshme, me pretendimin se jane gati qe te japin mend e leksione pa dale akoma nga bankat e shkolles e pa i pervetesuar mire ato njohuri e keshilla qe marrin nga pedagoget.

Tek ty po ve re edhe nje problem te vogel: nuk i rilexon edhe njehere ato qe shkruan.

Ndryshe nga lende te tjera ku, le te themi, eshte e pranueshme ndonje perhumbje filozofike neper rrjeshta, ne kete disipline duhet te tregohemi te qarte dhe konçiz ne ate qe shkruajme dhe percjellim.

Tani, kalojme tek pjesa qe mund te jesh keqkuptuar, por jo per fajin tim...




> Me fal qe nderhyj, por me duket se ke bere nje lapsus, ose mund t'a kesh lexuar gabim e rrjedhimisht e ke shkruajtur gabim.


Se pari: Fjalia e pare e imja (ku ti ndjehesh i/e akuzuar) nuk eshte ndertuar ne formen e nje akuze, e kjo nuk ka nevoj per diskutim.





> per nje lende te cilen e kam bere ne fakultet (si pjese e profesionit qe kam) lende ne te cilen kam pasur si prof Edmond Dragotin, dhe qe ne ate provim kam marre noten max, kjo me duket shume fyese! O james apo eldorado,  nuk kam mbetur une ketu te lexoj dicka tek tuk ku te ma kape syri, dhe te vije e te shkruaj ketu per hobi, por e shoh qe qenke edhe psikolog dhe empatine e paske ne nivelin zero, nejse eshte ceshtje tjeter kjo....


Se dyti: Ti ke bere dhe mund te vazhdosh te besh shume lende ne fakultet te profilit dhe jo te profilit, e nga ana tjeter ndodh (nuk eshte ndonje çudi) qe keto lende mund te mos kene shume ose aspak lidhje te drejteperdrejte me profesionin tend ose me ate çfare ti ben. Gjithashtu, duhet t'a kesh te qarte (nese kjo nuk ju eshte thene akoma) qe lendet dhe librat  qe shfletoni e lexoni ne fakultet, ju pajisin me njohuri te pergjithshme dhe kjo nuk eshte e mjaftueshme per askend, perfshi ketu edhe ty qe mund te kesh marre noten 11 me Edmondin.

Persa i perket empatise time, nuk e kam nxjerre ne shitje, prandaj nuk eshte i nevojshem publiciteti, per me teper edhe sikur te donte nuk te gjendte fushe veprimi ne kete rast.




> Shih se cfare ke shkruar njehere: "nuk e ben psikologu por lenda"; eshte njesoj si te thuash qe te semuret nuk i sheron mjeku por lenda e mjekesise....


Yes-o krahasimi nuk eshte i goditur fare...

Ajo qe po mundohem te te shpjegoj eshte e thjeshte: njerezit e ligjit dhe te drejtesise; ligjvenesit, gjyqtaret, prokuroret, perftojne njohuri te pergjithshme ne lenden e psikologjise ligjore, njohuri te cilat mund t'i sherbejne ne çeshtje te veçanta, per te dhene ne kete menyre nje verdikt sa me te sakte.
Nderkohe qe psikologu ligjor thirret ose perdoret nga drejtesia pikerisht per te dhene pershkrimin, vleresimin apo deshmine e tij prej eksperti per shkelesit e ligjit, etj.

Ketu po e mbyll sepse me pas do kalohet ne e lagu s'e lagu e rrjedhimisht do jene gjera te panevojshme per temen. 

Suksese.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Epo mire,  kush ua prish ju, po e le vazhdimin e temes ne dore te kompetenteve, nderkohe une po shkoj te riformatoj Diplomen, dhe njekohesisht te shfuqizoj nga Diploma provimin e kriminalistikes dhe te psikologjise ligjore...

Gjss james eldorado, edhe kete e degjova per here te pare ne jeten time; qe ke thene "empatia ime nuk eshte ne shitje"!!!!
Por si duket; sa do rroj do te mesoj!  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S: ato thonjezat qe me paske vene tek fjala student, po tregohem bujare dhe po t'i transferoj ty :buzeqeshje: 

Paci fat!

----------


## Viola.V

Mos te harrojme te shtojme edhe Forensic pathology qe eshte dega e mjekesise qe perdoret  per qellime ligjore  , ku behet percaktimi i shkakut , shqyrtimi i vdekjes ne nje krim qe ka ndodhur si dhe ekzaminimin e mostrave te indeve qelizore qe rezulton ne fakte te mevonshme .

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Ajo qe po mundohem te te shpjegoj eshte e thjeshte: njerezit e ligjit dhe te drejtesise; ligjvenesit, gjyqtaret, prokuroret, perftojne njohuri te pergjithshme ne lenden e psikologjise ligjore, njohuri te cilat mund t'i sherbejne ne çeshtje te veçanta, per te dhene ne kete menyre nje verdikt sa me te sakte.
> Nderkohe qe psikologu ligjor thirret ose perdoret nga drejtesia pikerisht per te dhene pershkrimin, vleresimin apo deshmine e tij prej eksperti per shkelesit e ligjit, etj.


Ka mundësi që ju të dy, të thoni të njëjtën gjë por të mos kuptoni njëri-tjetrin.

Shpjegimi i J@mes është ajo që edhe unë di. Në çështje të caktuara gjyqësore mund të thirren ndër të tjerë edhe psikologë për të bërë atë që në gjermanisht quhet ''Gutachten'', në shqip raport ose ekspertizë. Gjatë kësaj, psikologu shyqyrton gjëndjen,e interpreton dhe jep vlerësimin për të, krijon një raport me shkrim mbi atë që i kërkohet dhe ia drejton gjyqit.

Në fakt, në çështje të caktuara drejtësia ka nevojë për mendimin eksplicit të njerëzve të fushave të caktuara, qofshin këta psikologë, psiqatër, traumatologë apo mjekë ligjorë etj.

----------

